# copepods ??



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

does anyone know where i can get some copepods from im in hamilton.. my green spot dragomette is not eating regular food and is looking skinny .. or any other suggestions of what to do would be great 

thanks
Omar


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Omar,
there may be somewhere closer, but if not, Reef Aquatica will ship them to you.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

The Coral Reef Shop has sold macro algae that were loaded with pods in the past. Just shake the macro algae and watch the pods disperse.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

increase your phyto dosing


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Try the ROE fish eggs that sold in most Asian supermarkets.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Live brine shrimp worked for me. After a couple of weeks I switched to frozen brine and now he eats flake food....


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

*thanks*

thanks for all the great suggestions i will try evrything


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

the ROE fish egg in Asian grocery store are seasoned with oil? they are not raw?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

ORG, and Coral reef shop are both fairly close to you. They often have them in stock. 

This will be an on going issue. While they will/can eat other foods, you should be able to sustain their prefered food. A good refugium will help.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

J_T said:


> ORG, and Coral reef shop are both fairly close to you. They often have them in stock.
> 
> This will be an on going issue. While they will/can eat other foods, you should be able to sustain their prefered food. A good refugium will help.


I second this idea.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Flame Angel said:


> the ROE fish egg in Asian grocery store are seasoned with oil? they are not raw?


I rinse the ROE eggs with tap water before feeding them to the tank. You can use RO water to rinse but I find that using tap water is more convenient.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Oil and water don't mix so if the eggs are seasoned with oil, washing it with water won't get rid of it.

Refuge is the way to go, but if you can't do that then just start asking reefers in your area if you can shake their cheato. Basically you just go to their house with a bucket of saltwater and take their cheato out and shake it inside your bucket. All the pods will come off and then you have food for your fishy. 

Or just train it to eat processed food.


----------

